# taking plants from costa rica?



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

So i'm going to Costa Rica during the February break and I had a few questions.

1) I am really interested in bringing plants home from Costa Rica. I understand that it is illegal, though what are the actual risks of bringing the plants home to put in a terrarium? 

2) If i create a terrarium with only plant cuttings from the trip, would I be able to house frogs in that enclosure?

3) As a first timer, what should i bring with me to make the trip the best it could be? I will be sleeping under a bug net in the jungle for 6 of 10 days, so I want to make sure im prepared 

I'm sorry if my ideas have offended anyone, i'm just trying to shed some light on the idea before I go.

Thanks for your help, Nick.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

reptiles12 said:


> So i'm going to Costa Rica during the February break and I had a few questions.
> 
> 1) I am really interested in bringing plants home from Costa Rica. I understand that it is illegal, though what are the actual risks of bringing the plants home to put in a terrarium?


So are you just discounting the fact that it is illegal? I'd take a little more time to think about the jail time and fines that you could face. You could also bring back some pathogens or parasites that could seriously damage your local ecosystem (and your frogs) if not carefully handled.



reptiles12 said:


> 2) If i create a terrarium with only plant cuttings from the trip, would I be able to house frogs in that enclosure?


See part two of the first response.


----------



## Armson (Sep 8, 2008)

Locked Up Abroad | National Geographic Channel


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Armson said:


> Locked Up Abroad | National Geographic Channel


Hhaahhahahahahahahahahaha thats funny. Yeah i wouldn't.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

I recognize the fact that I could be caught but based off of all the other times I have done it (sorry) I do not see it being the main issue with bringing the plants home. I have not thought about how it could damage ecosystem though. 

As I say this out of hope that no one will bash me, I have taken live coral and some other things from the Dominican Republic, Mexico, and a few other places. So from what i understand, if you were to put the items in a bag and wrap it in a few towels there is not much of a chance to be caught (based off of previous experiences in other countries).

Since this is my hobby and passion I would hate for something to go wrong. Though I am not understanding how I could injure the outside world through the cuttings I would take back. I dont disagree with what you are saying, I just dont really see how they would come into contact with one another.

Basically, I understand the complete danger of being caught and realize it would be my fault if I was, I just need the other aspects of bringing cuttings home.

I'm sorry if this is a sore subject


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

hahaha thats pretty damn funny


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am less concerned about whether or not you get caught than I am about you bringing disease or invasive species back with you that would injure our native plants and wildlife. I think you are being very irresponsible and inconsiderate to even entertain the idea. This is illegal for a reason.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogface said:


> I am less concerned about whether or not you get caught than I am about you bringing disease or invasive species back with you that would injure our native plants and wildlife. I think you are being very irresponsible and inconsiderate to even entertain the idea. This is illegal for a reason.


I agree with Kris. I think this is more about ethics and proper behavior than it is about being caught. Sure, I could steal money from a blind beggar, but that would hardly be ethical would it?


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

And that is exactly why I asked before I did it, that alone is considered the responsible thing to do. I don't need to know how you feel about me doing it all I need is to know why I can't do it. Keep in mind that I am not as experienced as you with how I could injure our native species or the pathogens these plants could carry, so I would appreciate it if you could keep this conversation respectful and let me understand why I can't take plants home before i'm considered the bad guy.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There's also the fact that we don't allow threads discussing illegal behavior.

This one will be going away shortly.

s


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

And just in case you missed, this is one of the main reasons why you can't bring plants from Costa Rica:



frogface said:


> I am less concerned about whether or not you get caught than I am about you *bringing disease or invasive species back with you that would injure our native plants and wildlife.*...


----------

